Ask HN: Can an alert or popup triggered with webassembly overide a blocker? - vonklaus
======
skaplun
Creating next generation of spam?

~~~
vonklaus
nah. It seems like webassembly doesn't provide much so I am slightly against
it or at least neutral. If you could compile an overrirde i would be full on
extremely negative on it. Brendan Eich tweeted it wouldn't matter, but he had
some caveats.

